# Hells Gate 2009!!!!



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Allright everybody, love the support on here.
k- so just want to let everyone know something.
our haunted house Hell's Gate Haunted Attraction is going Commercial for 2009.

llright thus begins the thread for Hells Gate Haunted Attraction 2009.

Just wanted to start this cause were going to be having alot going on soon and hope to keep you all updated.

First off- just awarded a Proclamation from the Mayor stating how much he respects our haunt, and how much he admires our the work we did and for charities. We recieved one from the County as well.

Second- were pretty much pumped and ready to go, and we just started working

Haunt is going to be around 10,000 square feet. Theme will be released soon.

We have updated site - www.hellsgatehaunt.com

We are currently looking for sponsors as well.

As far as design goes, we got cad models excpet were going to get really detailed and then get concept artwork made up.

Everything is coming along nicely.

Were having 2 building, a 10,000 warehouse and offices where construction will take place, and then we are getting a 40,000 squarefoot old supermarket where the actuall haunt will be.

I just got the keys to our construction location and here are the pics!!


























<<advertisement image removed by moderator>>

There you go guys and gals.
Please check my other post about my cheap graphic design company!!!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats man thats awesome! The website looks great too, very neat and catches the eye (needs pics in gallery though lol) 


good luck


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you have an excellent area to work with. Keep us posted on your set up. Oh and the website looks pretty cool so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The location looks great.

Please do not use this thread to promote your business.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good luck!!!


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank guys, im not promoting our buisness.
No one on here is going to actually come to the haunt or anything.
Im doing a documentary type deal, or updates on how construction is going and this is the first thing.
And also i made the website so i was looking for comments or suggestions.

Putting info on here does no benefit for me, im doing it to get everyone motivated.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Looks sweet. You got a lot of room to work with. What state is this going to be held at? I remember the only haunted house that was my all time favorite and has never been beat was when I was in college, it was 2 floors with a lot of crap that messed with your mind and dark room was so huge with movement on either side, it was great! I have not been to a haunt that has realy scared me that way yet. Worse one was in Louisiana were they kept throwing water aka blood at me and ppl touching me all the time, was annoiyng.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Toledo, Ohio


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

only a few days to all hell breaks loose.
exams, and school has made me wait till june 3rd to start my hautned house construction.
so im just working hard on school stuff, and then june 3rd i will get back into it and get more stuff done.
so after then i will be updating this probably daily or ever day if i have time on what is going on


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, if I drink a HellsGate energy drink, will I turn into a cast member? 

I was clicking through the web site and it didn't seem obvious what city you will be located at. Good looking site, can't wait to see it filled with all the bloody details!


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I look forward to construction pics.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good luck and good haunting!!....keep us posted


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...mview=grid&h=3791fbd3faca06133786d499e25d544f

new pics
please comment
also new artwork
www.hellsgatehaunt.com


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

allright so hells gate pre fabrication will be finished in 2 weeks. 
We will move over to our new building and start setting up then.
i wont be uploading pics till the haunt is over as we are keeping everything on complete lock down till then.

i will however add the moving pics as they dont give anything away, those will be added in 2 weeks


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Hell's Gate 2009 Artwork*

but here is our new flier, what do you think?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent art work. I like the song on the home page it is different than the usual songs.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please do not create multiple threads with updates of your haunt.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks.
and everytime i post something i do something wrong.
cant you guys ease up, im on other forums and getting no complaints.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The new poster looks sweet. It looks like you have posted a quick pick of your homepage twice on this thread. This might be one reason why the mods might think your promoting your haunt. Its just a guess though. Either way its a shame you wont be showing a few of the props but understandable if you want to keep it under wraps. Although i doubt any haunters here will be able to go to your haunt, we hope its a success when it opens.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much.
yeah i just found out that when you google search stuff these forum threads pop up in that so if people do a search on my haunt chances are they will find all the pics.
wont be too much longer though. as soon as we close ill post the tons of videos and thousands of pictures.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Is this a not-for-profit haunt or do you guys take a portion over and above your costs?

If the former then maybe the mods can ease up on the rules a bit. If the latter then fair enough.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

i dint think about that. i guess its understandable though, as were not promoting it for our own gain in that case.

ALL NET PROCEEDS BENEFIT THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION.
EVERY DIME AFTER EXPENSES.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

undertaker,
There are other members here who have a charitable haunt and they are capable of following the forum rules. Why do you think you should be exempt from the forum rules each after year?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You, my friend, are living the dream.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

You are living the dream.......can't imagine what comes in the future.

I really don't think that undertaker is trying to promote his haunt and he hasn't asked anyone to actually come to the haunt. He just wants to share his progress and anyone his age would be thrilled to accomplish something like this. When he posted the flier he asked for our comments and suggestions........not our money. Good luck!, keep us updated!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> Please do not create multiple threads with updates of your haunt.


Haunti I have a thread very similar to this about my own haunt. I titled it 2009 Haunt and posted updates of my haunt contrustion, web site updates, and other things.

However, come to find out you created a completely different thread "for me" for my website updates...

A little hypocritical?



Hauntiholik said:


> undertaker,
> There are other members here who have a charitable haunt and they are capable of following the forum rules. Why do you think you should be exempt from the forum rules each after year?


Like I said, I've got the exact same thread going on, but haven't had anyone say anything... Joke too, is opening a haunt and posting progress stuff.



KINGS CRYPT said:


> I really don't think that undertaker is trying to promote his haunt and he hasn't asked anyone to actually come to the haunt. He just wants to share his progress and anyone his age would be thrilled to accomplish something like this. When he posted the flier he asked for our comments and suggestions........not our money. Good luck!, keep us updated!


Very well said.

Not to step on anyone's toes, but it seems like there may be a double standard?
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Haunti I have a thread very similar to this about my own haunt. I titled it 2009 Haunt and posted updates of my haunt contrustion, web site updates, and other things.
> 
> However, come to find out you created a completely different thread "for me" for my website updates...
> 
> A little hypocritical?


It's not hypocritical at all. Allow me to direct your attention to the rules for posting in the "Haunt Photos and Video" sub forum as it seems that you haven't read it lately.



Hauntiholik said:


> This forum is for sharing your haunted house/yard haunt pictures and videos.
> 
> This is NOT a forum for the discussion of costumes, props, sounds or your latest website changes.
> 
> ...


The part about creating multiple threads within the same sub forum is what undertaker fails to comply with.

Thanks for the input FYF. Let me know if you have any other questions about the rules for posting in the "Haunt Photos and Video" sub forum


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you guys for your positive input. ignoring the posting problems for a sec.
Today at the haunt, Marcy Kaptur from the House of Representatives gave us a visit!!! She was so impressed. Also the president of The Make A Wish Foundation stopped by as well. It was amazing, they all loved it. and we have all there contact info and there gonna help us really grow the company.
We also formed a company - International Halloween Productions LLC. We are getting the paperwork filled now, so untill all is said and done were not 100% sure that is the name. 

Also we just got our own phone number and a cool new system
our number is 661-SCR-EAM1 =) pretty neat huh.

Also i cant justify getting yelled at on the forums seeing as forums are created so that they can generate traffic, seams like im driving couple thousand hits to this thread, so guess its just a win win situation for everyone and shouldnt be a problem.
but hey, guess ill just say ill try and be more considerate on here, rules are very different than other forums site, but if i get more complaints ill take my business else where, no problem.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I think your doing a great job. They say if you do what you love, you never work a day in your life.

I wish I had a job like that.

Just move on and ignore the negative. It doesn't help anyone and brings everyone down. 

Look forward to all the good you will be doing in the name of haunting.


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

I came home yesterday after a 14 hour workday, or just working like absolute made, i could barely move and was covered in saw dust, ruined a $40 pair of paints cause they were covered in deck stain and paint. My dad was pulling up behind me in the driveway. I looked at him and said. 
"you know if i worked this long of a day, or this hard, and didnt completely love what i was doing, id be the most miserable person on earth."


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations on scoring Monster Energy drink as a sponsor. The link on your website for Monster appears to be broken. Is Lowes sponsoring you again?


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks
its kinda broken, we were originally just getting product donated from a distributer and i linked the monster logo to there site which sometimes works sometimes dosent. now that were legit with the big dog corporate monster ill update that.
and yeah, its funny when we walk into lowes everyone pretty much stops what there doing and says high, its so funny lol. were in there about 5 times a day, either me or another team member. There giving us some huge discounts and working it right into our account. there also just really helpful and very supportive so i thought id add them as a sponsor. I LOVE LOWES!


----------



## undertaker313 (Oct 24, 2008)

SORRY EVERYONE =) forgot to post this this morning.


Just got off the phone with monster.
They are sponsoring us. Bringing out tons of product. They are bringing out the truck, setting up tents, there having monster pong, tons of free give aways. ECT. wow im so pumped right now.
__________________


----------

